# My first proper set up



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Another Classic for the album. Just had a bit of a windfall though courtesy of the Inland Revenue so upgrades are imminent.

Atb

Matt


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice. Similar to mine. Hope you're getting on well.


----------

